# Helix Director Controller *Knob needs repair/replacement*



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

HELIX DRC DIRECTOR CONTROLLER knob needs repair:
http://r.ebay.com/sZIwql

*This is for anyone who has the technical skills to do a repair.

This unit was pulled from a car salvage. It powers on and functions. The touch screen is responsive.

There is no Knob. It broke off. Knob would need to be repaired/replaced.

Comes with original box, manual, and wiring. There is still some MDF and adhesive attached to the unit.

$75 for DIYMA members


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll take it...sent ya pm for PayPal info.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

payment sent. THANKS!!!


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Got it. Thank you!

I will ship it out tomorrow.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Got it today. THANKS!!


----------

